# The Coliseum Cinema, Cheltenham



## Lady Grey (Sep 2, 2010)

My apologies if this topic has been covered on another thread.

The Coliseum cinema in Cheltenham, holds greats memories for me. My family spent many hours there during the early 1970's watching various films. The Coliseum closed in 1974. 
Since then various ventures have been tried to keep the building as a functioning site, for example Bransons and latterly Springbok. However, there have been recent developments as to what to do with the building. It may be converted into flats.

Anyway here are some recent photographs of the exterior of the building.


----------



## luke1081 (Sep 2, 2010)

I would adore exploring this treasure trove of memories. I used to go there when it was Bransons and Springbok and never realised the rich history behind it. Have been looking at this website http://www.gloucestershireonscreen.co.uk/screens

it has some wonderful pics of old Cheltenham picture houses and cinemas, including the Coliseum.


----------



## Lady Grey (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm not sure if much of it's history as a cinema has been retained, thank you for that information.


----------

